# Canon 5D3 at airshow



## Scott_McPhee (Jul 16, 2013)

I am taking my 5D Mark III to an air show in a couple of weeks.

Can anyone recommend the optimal camera settings to use?

Lens on my 5D Mark III will be a 70-200 f2.8LII with either a 1.4X II or 2.0X III TC.

I will be photographing both prop aircraft and jets and the camera will be tripod mounted on a gimbal mount.

I would have thought of using centre sport AF with 4 or 8 point expansion but it was recommended to me to use the full zone AF (All of them) and let the camera track the planes through the entire AF zone - this will make it easy to get and keep an AF lock on an aircraft.

Any advice on metering modes, shutter speeds, etc. is appreciated.


----------



## Harry Muff (Jul 16, 2013)

My advice would be to get an 18% grey card and manually meter off that. Some people just use the grass or concrete for a reflected reading. 


With propped aircraft, you'll want a shutter speed that will freeze the aircraft but show movement in the propellers. 1/250th is a good starting point. 


With jets, crank up the shutter speed to at least 1/100th to get them nice and sharp. 

There are plenty of sites that give tips on shooting aircraft, though. Have a look around.


----------



## Vossie (Jul 16, 2013)

A 5D3 with 70-200 is easily handholdable. I would not use a tripod + gimbal; handholding makes you much more flexible to track the planes in flight (they can fly in front of you, but also behind you)/

I have no experience with the 2xTC, but I hear is will degrade your AF speed quite a bit, so you may want to leave that in the bag.

If you have little or no background (other than air or clouds), I would active all AF points, which makes it easier to track rapid jets. I would recommend to use Servo AF case 2 as planes follow a predictable path.

You may find these links helpful: 

http://cpn.canon-europe.com/files/product/cameras/eos_5d_mark_iii/AF_guide_EOS5D_MarkIII_eng_January2013.pdf
http://www.atrero.com/articles/canon-eos-5d-mark-iii-af-settings/

A grey card is a good idea (I used that a lot in the film days), however with digital you can immediately verify what results your exposure settings yield, so center metering + (if needed) some exposure correction (+1/3 or +2/3) will work well.

The 70-200 has good IS (choose mode 2), if you are good in tracking a slow shutter speed (~1/100) can give you nice effects if you have some background in view. Otherwise 1/1000 range will work well. I always used Av mode when I was photographing planes (still have ~10k slides in my attic). Make sure to enable safety shift in your custom settings menu (so the camera will automatically select a narrower apperture if your shutter speed would need to be faster than 1/8000)


----------



## teedidy (Jul 16, 2013)

Would useing a polarizing filter ( not sure of the trerm rotated / stopped down ) to cut out as much of the bright sky to get the planes closer to the same exposure as the sky provide any value?


----------



## awinphoto (Jul 16, 2013)

Don't bother with the tripod. I've tried tripods, monopods, and both times I ended up handholding because or the restriction. Shoot av mode for best results. Keep your aperture low and your shutter speed high. Also this is one instance I don't fear shooting at the full 6 frames per second if possible. Planes don't give you much wiggle room for composition while in flight. Good luck


----------



## chasinglight (Jul 16, 2013)

teedidy said:


> Would useing a polarizing filter ( not sure of the trerm rotated / stopped down ) to cut out as much of the bright sky to get the planes closer to the same exposure as the sky provide any value?



I used a CPL last year despite advice from many. After learning the hard way I would recommend going without it. The problem is that you are moving around quite a bit as the planes fly by so you are not able to constantly adjust the CPL. This causes uneven polarization in some instances (really dark sky on one side, light on the other). In other instances it can create the effect of a very very dark sky. 

I would second leaving the tripod at home. You will quickly dismount from the tripod after you miss a few shots. 

As for the extender. I shot with the 70-200 with a 1.4 on a crop body and I can say that a few times it wasn't wide enough and there were times it wasn't long enough. But given you don't have a crop I can see why you would want the 2x...you might try it, but if af speed is degradated or if IQ is inacceptable then leave it at home.


----------



## petrosv (Jul 16, 2013)

Leave the tripod at home as the others said. An other tip that I use a lot is, put from the menu of your camera the expo simulation, then put in M mode, set the desire speed for your needs and then open live view , aim one air craft a gray or a mid color when they make trail race and put the proper f . With this tip in the worsh case, you will lose a half stop under or over ,so you can fix in post later easily . This work very good almost in every stable light condition and if you have the time, everywhere .
Sorry for my very bad English.


----------



## expatinasia (Jul 16, 2013)

Vossie said:


> I have no experience with the 2xTC, but I hear is will degrade your AF speed quite a bit, so you may want to leave that in the bag.



Not so sure about that. 70-200 on a 5D Mark III does not give you much reach, and unless the planes are static they are likely to be some distance away, especially during flight.

The 1.4 is definitely preferable to the 2, but it may be an idea to see if you can rent a longer lens for the day.

I also agree with everyone about leaving the tripod at home. At most air shows you will need to be very flexible!


----------



## 5Dracer (Jul 16, 2013)

Air shows are a target rich environment for photographers. I usually bring my 100-400 and 24-105 zooms which seem to cover just about every situation. I tried using a 1.4x III but the AF was way to slow, of course that might not be a problem now with the new 5D firmware. If I were you I'd take your 70-200 and a 2.0x III and then a wide angle zoom (24-70 or 24-105). Leave the tripod at home unless you really need to get static aircraft shots with prop blur. As far as camera settings I used 100 iso, AI servo,1/500-1/1000 shutter speed and TV av. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## kaihp (Jul 17, 2013)

A couple of years ago, I shot a Super-BMX competition with my 50D + the 400/2.8L Mk I IS "the lug". I very quickly gave up on my monopod and handheld the 400/2.8, since I had to pivot so quickly from side to side.

I'm not Ahh-nold (and never will be), but if it's possible with a bit of technique* to handhold that Mofo of a lump, using the 70-200 should be fine.

*) I found that resting the lens/body down along my body while waiting for heats/shots worked really well.


----------



## nonac (Jul 17, 2013)

Lighting conditions can change as you are tracking planes. To help compensate for this, I will set my 5d III manually as to shutter and aperture, then set the ISO to auto. Seems to work well.


----------



## chasinglight (Jul 17, 2013)

To give you an idea of focal length. This is a 50% crop using a T2i + 1.4x + 70-200. The exif shows 280mm so with the crop factor that is 448mm. Basically what I am saying is that there are definitely shots you can get with the 1.4x + 70-200 on a 5D3, but prepared to crop.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jul 17, 2013)

A 5D2 + 70-200 IS II + 2X III + more skill needed on my part = this 100% crop:

Jim


----------



## nonac (Jul 17, 2013)

5d III, 70-200 2.8II. Cropped.


----------



## Scott_McPhee (Jul 17, 2013)

I don't really mind having to crop - the key for me is getting sharp shots so it's the AF and shutter speed that concerns me.

Doesn't IS slow down AF as well? A sports photographer told me to disable IS as shooting without it will give me more sharper shots.


----------



## xps (Jul 17, 2013)

My tip:
1/1000-1/1250 for fast passing planes (see vapor on high G´s). 1/800-1/1000 for slower flying planes. aperture: +1/3 to +1, spot metering. Iso Auto, high speed.
100-400 mm IS is good for fast single planes (or some lens that is better then that. Or 70-200 2.8 with 1.4x.
For flying teams an second body with an lens between 50-200mm to get them when they pass by.

You have to try it out....


----------



## GuyF (Jul 17, 2013)

I've attached some shots from last year - these are more or less straight out of camera and uncropped just to show what field of view you may get depending on where you stand relative to whatever might be flying about. I hadn't been to an airshow in over 20 years so my technique was a bit rusty.

All shots are 5D3 with 300mm f2.8 IS and 1.4x converter so 420mm.

As you can see, cropping is required to make the most of the images (though that's down to personal taste). As a consequence I'm hiring a 500mm f4 mk2 next week for an airshow and will be using a tripod and gimbal head since I won't be able to swing it about by hand all afternoon (the 300+1.4 was managable but I feel the TC softened the images just a bit much for my liking). Also I'm thinking of selling the 300mm to get the 500mm so an airshow seems a good field test.

I'll use a 17-40mm for static stuff and the 500mm for what's flying. As I'm mainly going along just to see a P51, F86 and Me109, I'm not so bothered about acrobatic teams where a wider view is required.

As others have said, use 1/1000th and above for jets and around 1/300th for props. I wouldn't go with spot metering as it's too easy to be slightly off target and get a nicely exposed sky at the expense of an under-exposed plane. (Been there, done that!). I'll probably go with centre-weighted plus 1/3rd or 2/3rds of a stop.

Of course the weather will be diabolical and the 500mm will be a liability but isn't that what photography is all about?

Happy shooting.


----------



## Maxaperture (Jul 17, 2013)

I have a 5D3 and a 70-200mm 2.8 IS mk2
I use a 2xmkIII quite a lot and find the focus speed to be excellent when considering the loss of light.
I'm not saying it's blazing fast as it is without the TC, but it's not slow by any means (I shoot horse jumping etc without issue) 
I would use it, especially considering the available light at an air show.
I would also use the expanded centre focus point, aircraft aren't that small to need tracking, and if they're that far away, don't bother shooting, save your battery until they're close enough.


----------



## Jan Jasinski (Jul 17, 2013)

70-200 will be too short for flying aircraft. Depending where your standing, it will be good for when they are taxing to the RWY or close to the audience.
If you don't want to spend a lot, 100-400L or 400 f/5.6L will be great. Ideal choice would be 500 f/4L or a 300 f/2.8L with converters. If you have 2 bodies it makes things a lot easier.
For fighter jets, try and keep the shutter speed high as they are quick!!
Prop jets, 1/100 is a sweet spot to get full prop discs but it can vary and you might need to go as low as 1/60.




W A R B I R D by Jan Jasinski, on Flickr




F I G H T ER by Jan Jasinski, on Flickr




Canada - Air Force | McDonnell Douglas CF-18 Hornet | 188781 | CYND by Jan Jasinski, on Flickr




Canada - Air Force | McDonnell Douglas CF-18 Hornet | 188781 | CYND {Explored} by Jan Jasinski, on Flickr




Pitts Special by Jan Jasinski, on Flickr


----------



## Scott_McPhee (Jul 18, 2013)

What lens are you using for these shots Jan?
Looks like a 400?

Great shots, really sharp - this is what I am looking for.



Jan Jasinski said:


> 70-200 will be too short for flying aircraft. Depending where your standing, it will be good for when they are taxing to the RWY or close to the audience.
> If you don't want to spend a lot, 100-400L or 400 f/5.6L will be great. Ideal choice would be 500 f/4L or a 300 f/2.8L with converters. If you have 2 bodies it makes things a lot easier.
> For fighter jets, try and keep the shutter speed high as they are quick!!
> Prop jets, 1/100 is a sweet spot to get full prop discs but it can vary and you might need to go as low as 1/60.
> ...


----------



## Jan Jasinski (Jul 18, 2013)

Scott_McPhee said:


> What lens are you using for these shots Jan?
> Looks like a 400?
> 
> Great shots, really sharp - this is what I am looking for.


Thanks ;D !
I was mostly using my friend's 100-400L, but I think some some shots were with my 400 f/5.6L.


----------



## RGF (Jul 18, 2013)

Scott_McPhee said:


> I am taking my 5D Mark III to an air show in a couple of weeks.
> 
> Can anyone recommend the optimal camera settings to use?
> 
> ...



1/1000 second, if light is stable then manual (sky +2/3 to start). Will anything be back lit? Trickier to expose


----------



## Click (Jul 18, 2013)

Jan Jasinski said:


> 70-200 will be too short for flying aircraft. Depending where your standing, it will be good for when they are taxing to the RWY or close to the audience.
> If you don't want to spend a lot, 100-400L or 400 f/5.6L will be great. Ideal choice would be 500 f/4L or a 300 f/2.8L with converters. If you have 2 bodies it makes things a lot easier.
> For fighter jets, try and keep the shutter speed high as they are quick!!
> Prop jets, 1/100 is a sweet spot to get full prop discs but it can vary and you might need to go as low as 1/60.




Very nice shots. I especially like the warbirds in B&W with the prop yellow markings, and the one of the Pitts Special. Well done!


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Aug 4, 2013)

Any 200+ lens is appropriate, and be sure to set manual focus to infinity and turn off autofocus. Planes move
quickly and sometimes the camera doesn't - but most of them are far enough away (unless you go to Reno)
that infinity is fine. Nothing wrong with stopping a prop so faster shutter speeds are fine with me. This example
was from a 5DII with a Leica R 250 lens.


----------



## Scott_McPhee (Aug 5, 2013)

Some shots from the shoot - the 5D3/70-200 f2.8L II/2X TC combination worked really well - all shot using my gimbal mount too.




East Fortune 2013 by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr




East Fortune 2013 by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr




East Fortune 2013 by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr




East Fortune 2013 by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr




East Fortune 2013 by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr




East Fortune 2013 by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr




East Fortune 2013 by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr




East Fortune 2013 by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr




East Fortune 2013 by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr




East Fortune 2013 by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr




East Fortune 2013 by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr




East Fortune 2013 by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr




East Fortune 2013 by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr




East Fortune 2013 by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr




East Fortune 2013 by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr




East Fortune 2013 by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr


----------



## Jim Saunders (Aug 5, 2013)

If I didn't want a gimbal before, I surely do now!

Jim


----------



## Scott_McPhee (Aug 5, 2013)

Jim Saunders said:


> If I didn't want a gimbal before, I surely do now!
> 
> Jim



A few people don't like them, but I was one of two photographers there on the day using a gimbal and it was much easier than hand holding the lens.
get is balanced and positioned properly and you will have no problems tracking the aircraft either.


----------



## Click (Aug 5, 2013)

Scott_McPhee said:


> Some shots from the shoot - the 5D3/70-200 f2.8L II/2X TC combination worked really well - all shot using my gimbal mount too.




Great shots Scott !!! 8) Nice job!


----------



## rpt (Aug 5, 2013)

Click said:


> Scott_McPhee said:
> 
> 
> > Some shots from the shoot - the 5D3/70-200 f2.8L II/2X TC combination worked really well - all shot using my gimbal mount too.
> ...


Yup! Lovely pictures Scott_McPhee. Seeing a picture of a Hunter after 1965! Lovely pictures of the Typhoon and Spitfire too! Say, how did the pilot get the F18 at 45 degrees at tree top level?


----------



## Jim Saunders (Aug 5, 2013)

rpt said:


> Say, how did the pilot get the F18 at 45 degrees at tree top level?



Afterburner + the F-18's still-remarkable high-AOA performance ;-)

Jim


----------



## rpt (Aug 5, 2013)

Jim Saunders said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > Say, how did the pilot get the F18 at 45 degrees at tree top level?
> ...


Wow! Almost looks like a stall!


----------



## sagittariansrock (Aug 5, 2013)

Scott_McPhee said:


> Some shots from the shoot - the 5D3/70-200 f2.8L II/2X TC combination worked really well - all shot using my gimbal mount too.



Great Scott! I mean, great shots, Scott!


----------



## Snaps (Aug 5, 2013)

Scott_McPhee said:


> I am taking my 5D Mark III to an air show in a couple of weeks.
> 
> Can anyone recommend the optimal camera settings to use?
> 
> ...



For jet aircraft, faster shutter speeds are a must. I'd recommend 1/500 sec or faster. For prop aircraft, you can get away with 1/500 sec, but I prefer from an artistic standpoint to really show the props moving, so 1/250, 1/160 sec are good for those. I also use AI-Servo mode when shooting, and of course shoot in burst mode. Remember, that shutter button is your friend. 

I have never really bothered much with the metering modes, so I would just leave them as is. But I would also like to recommend using all your AF points, seeing as it makes it much easier for your camera and lens to focus. Also, you won't really need your tripod, especially if you're trying to get shots of the aircraft in the air. 

Other than that, just practice, practice, practice.


----------



## Scott_McPhee (Aug 5, 2013)

GuyF said:


> Scott_McPhee said:
> 
> 
> > Jim Saunders said:
> ...



Were you the guy to my left with the black lens and gimbal mount?


----------



## Click (Aug 6, 2013)

GuyF said:


> Looks like I was the "other" photographer with a gimbal at East Fortune!
> 
> 5D3 and 500mm f4 IS mk2.



I really like the one with the afterburner and the heat wave in the grey sky. 8)


----------



## GuyF (Aug 6, 2013)

Scott,

Black lens?  That sound like a Nikon thing. The 500mm I was using is white all the way through. I was standing just at the corner of the Concorde hanger next to a bloke who was also using a gimbal.

Looks like it will be the last Leuchars show in a few weeks. So far the only thing of interest is the Viggen. Dunno if I can be bothered paying £30 plus travel costs etc. just to see that. Quite a bit of the proposed display was at East Fortune so would probably just get more pics of the same - how many pics of a Jet Provost does a man need?

Liked your pics though.

Guy.


----------



## Scott_McPhee (Aug 7, 2013)

GuyF said:


> Scott,
> 
> Black lens?  That sound like a Nikon thing. The 500mm I was using is white all the way through. I was standing just at the corner of the Concorde hanger next to a bloke who was also using a gimbal.
> 
> ...



I was further across from you, in the middle of the grassy section.
I do remember seeing a rather large Canon lens at the corner of the main hangar so there must have been more gimbals there than I thought 
Great pics mate - with the 500mm you can get right in close.
Best display for me was the Typhoon - very disappointed with the Hurricane display - all high altitude stuff and he didn't give us a decent topside run past.

I really want to go to Leuchars but I have an appointment in Glasgow that night and 7:30pm and would need to get to it, so it's touch and go for me.
Worth going to get some shots of the Vulcan though - and there are lots of Typhoons up there too.
Lancaster and Spitfire coming as well so might be worth the trip.
Just need to find out the flying times and when stuff is displaying to see if I can go or not.
Getting away from Leuchars is a nightmare too - major traffic jams!


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 8, 2013)

Scott_McPhee said:


> Worth going to get some shots of the Vulcan though - and there are lots of Typhoons up there too.
> Lancaster and Spitfire coming as well so might be worth the trip.
> Just need to find out the flying times and when stuff is displaying to see if I can go or not.
> Getting away from Leuchars is a nightmare too - major traffic jams!



Hi Scott
Couldn't agree more about the Vulcan, used to see them when they were current(ish) flying over Cumbria during our holiday visits! 
Absolutely awesome, especially the noise when at full power! No smiley with his fingers in his ears? 
Saw her at Goodwood a while back, will be a sad though somewhat inevitable day when she finally retires. :'(
I may have to find a show with Typhoons unless they are the modern Euro fighter, no real interest! 
Any Phantom F4's flying air shows in UK, would love to see one of those too. 
Some really nice shots there too Scott. Thanks for showing us. 

Cheers Graham.


----------



## Scott_McPhee (Aug 9, 2013)

Valvebounce said:


> Scott_McPhee said:
> 
> 
> > Worth going to get some shots of the Vulcan though - and there are lots of Typhoons up there too.
> ...



Hi Graham,

Thanks for the very nice comments about the pics - much appreciated 
You should try and get up to Leuchars - it's a great day and lots of photographers are there for some banter.
They are trying to raise money to keep the Vulcan flying until 2015 - it had reached end of life this year but a wing modification will keep her going another couple of years.
After that they will have exhausted the supply of spares and she will be grounded permanently.
With this possibly being the last Leuchars this might be the last time she will display in Scotland, so worth the trip for that alone.
No Phantoms in the UK unfortunately - last ones I seen flying here were German and they have just retired.
Cheers
Scott


----------



## CanonCurious (Aug 13, 2013)

Scott and Guy - Really enjoyed both of your shots.

I've shot a lot of airplanes and airshows and I'll add my two cents to the slower shutter speeds on prop driven aircraft camp. Stopping the props is not technically wrong, it is an aesthetic choice, I just prefer the look of a blurry prop and sharp airplane.

Attached air-to-air image was shot on film (Velvia). Remember film? 

On metering, I'm a careful person so I will use handheld incident, handheld spot and yet still double check with what I'm seeing from the camera. And that, for airshow stuff, would typically be some sort of center weight.


----------



## Roger Jones (Aug 13, 2013)

Great stuff in this thread, GuyF and SJL, your work is stunning. CanonCurious your shot is amazing. What great color!


----------



## CanonCurious (Aug 13, 2013)

Roger Jones said:


> Great stuff in this thread, GuyF and SJL, your work is stunning. CanonCurious your shot is amazing. What great color!



Thanks Roger. Good old Velvia! That was a Florida sunset which was pretty spectacular too.


----------



## millan (Aug 13, 2013)

Being at the air show the first time, I wanted to try this kind of photo genre. The longest focal length I had available was 200 mm, which is on FF in my opinion too short. Anyway, I attach some of my first attempts


----------



## Click (Aug 13, 2013)

CanonCurious said:


> Scott and Guy - Really enjoyed both of your shots.
> 
> I've shot a lot of airplanes and airshows and I'll add my two cents to the slower shutter speeds on prop driven aircraft camp. Stopping the props is not technically wrong, it is an aesthetic choice, I just prefer the look of a blurry prop and sharp airplane.
> 
> ...




Awesome. That's a beautiful shot Sir! Well done.


----------



## CanonCurious (Aug 13, 2013)

Click said:


> Awesome. That's a beautiful shot Sir! Well done.



I think that was meant for me. If so, thanks! If not: :-[


----------



## Click (Aug 13, 2013)

CanonCurious said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome. That's a beautiful shot Sir! Well done.
> ...



Yes, for you CanonCurious   Great shot!


----------



## talicoa (Aug 14, 2013)

I love airshows, and the 5DMKIII. I only had a 70-200, but it worked out pretty well for me.
I can't ever figure out how to post photos in this forum.(and I'm a network engineer)

http://www.alicoatephotography.com/p993036397

There are a couple of them I am really proud of. AF worked great, I needed more reach though. 200-400L would have been perfect.

Tom


----------



## CanonCurious (Aug 14, 2013)

Click said:


> Yes, for you CanonCurious   Great shot!



Well, most sincerely, thank you.


----------



## Scott_McPhee (Aug 14, 2013)

CanonCurious said:


> Scott and Guy - Really enjoyed both of your shots.
> 
> I've shot a lot of airplanes and airshows and I'll add my two cents to the slower shutter speeds on prop driven aircraft camp. Stopping the props is not technically wrong, it is an aesthetic choice, I just prefer the look of a blurry prop and sharp airplane.
> 
> ...



This is a beautiful shot.
Gorgeous colours, blurred prop and (something I love) just a glint of sun off the prop.
You took it on film too which means you had no idea how good it was till the shot was processed.
Reminds me how we rely these days on the instant preview of digital.


----------



## cocopop05 (Aug 14, 2013)

I took these shots at the Avalon Airshow 2013 with a 5D Mark III and 300mm f/4 lens.


----------



## Click (Aug 14, 2013)

cocopop05 said:


> I took these shots at the Avalon Airshow 2013 with a 5D Mark III and 300mm f/4 lens.



Very nice shots cocopop05, good job. 8)


----------



## cocopop05 (Aug 14, 2013)

Click said:


> cocopop05 said:
> 
> 
> > I took these shots at the Avalon Airshow 2013 with a 5D Mark III and 300mm f/4 lens.
> ...



Thanks, I am quite new to photography and appreciate the feedback


----------



## rwmson (Aug 14, 2013)

Welcome to the hobby Coco, great job!


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 14, 2013)

cocopop05 said:


> I took these shots at the Avalon Airshow 2013 with a 5D Mark III and 300mm f/4 lens.



Wow great pics, love the vapour over the wing, also a real clear view of the bomb bay nicely done, I aspire to capture shots like this, the other two are not too shabby either, ;D I just prefered the jet pics. 

Cheers Graham.


----------



## CanonCurious (Aug 14, 2013)

cocopop05 said:


> I took these shots at the Avalon Airshow 2013 with a 5D Mark III and 300mm f/4 lens.



I'll chime in to the chorus - very nice job, especially since you are just getting going. I'm impressed by the 300mm too. Congrats!


----------



## yablonsky (Aug 14, 2013)

Focal length: the longer the better.
Exposure time: the shorter the better ~ 1/1000 sec.
I used my 300 f/4 L IS with the 5DII


----------



## CanonCurious (Aug 14, 2013)

yablonsky said:


> Focal length: the longer the better.
> Exposure time: the shorter the better ~ 1/1000 sec.
> I used my 300 f/4 L IS with the 5DII



I really like that first shot - what was that, a SeaFury? All of them are very good.


----------



## cocopop05 (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks you everyone for your positive feedback. I have to say the technology today is incredible, the AF tracking system of the 5D MkIII worked amazingly well. All I had to really do was point the camera in the right direction, the camera did the rest.


----------



## Click (Aug 14, 2013)

yablonsky said:


> Focal length: the longer the better.
> Exposure time: the shorter the better ~ 1/1000 sec.
> I used my 300 f/4 L IS with the 5DII




I especially like the first one. Very nice shots !


----------



## cocopop05 (Aug 14, 2013)

Nice photos Yablonsky. Love the reflections off the shiny surface of the plane in the second photo.


----------



## rpt (Aug 15, 2013)

cocopop05 said:


> Nice photos Yablonsky. Love the reflections off the shiny surface of the plane in the second photo.


Yes, lovely! On the third one too!

Btw, the first shot, what maneuver was that? Looks great! Falling leaf? May be not.


----------



## Scott_McPhee (Aug 15, 2013)

Some more shots from East Fortune airshow that I processed last night - only another 300 to do!

Enjoy!




Burrrrnnnn! by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr




Clean lines by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr




Sky by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr




Vapour! by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr




Tailz by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr




Tailz 2 by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr




Up! by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr




Over! by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr




Up again! by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr


----------



## Haydn1971 (Aug 15, 2013)

What lens are you using for the aircraft in flight Scott ?


----------



## CanonCurious (Aug 15, 2013)

Scott_McPhee said:


> Some more shots from East Fortune airshow that I processed last night - only another 300 to do!
> 
> Enjoy!



All of those are terrific but 4 and 5 are real stand outs.


----------



## Click (Aug 15, 2013)

Scott_McPhee said:


> Some more shots from East Fortune airshow that I processed last night - only another 300 to do!
> 
> Enjoy!



Awesome. 8) Great shots!!!


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 15, 2013)

Great aircraft shots Guys ! I can see the attraction in taking these shots.

The ones of the girl wing walking make me feel quite queasy !


----------



## Scott_McPhee (Aug 16, 2013)

Haydn1971 said:


> What lens are you using for the aircraft in flight Scott ?



Canon 70-200mm f2.8 L IS II with a 2 X III TC.
Body is a 5D mark III and the whole thing was on a gimbal mount.


----------



## Haydn1971 (Aug 16, 2013)

Scott_McPhee said:


> Canon 70-200mm f2.8 L IS II with a 2 X III TC.



Hmmm... What's the AF speed like, I currently use a 135 f2 and a 1.4x MkII TC for my tele needs, which is fast enough, but I've been pondering a longer lens to replace my 70-300 Non L which is rubbish at locking onto fast jets. A 70-200 f2.8 and 2x TC sounds interesting, but has anyone used that combo against a 100-400 ? Also, how much did you crop by ?


----------



## GuyF (Aug 16, 2013)

Not to be outdone by Mr. McPhee - a few more.

Those wingwalking girls are braver than I am but on the bright side, my face doesn't (normally) get pummelled about at work!

On a sidenote, how do you post more than 4 images at once? I always get limited but see some other posters uploading loads. What's going on?


----------



## Jim Saunders (Aug 16, 2013)

GuyF - That shot of the ME109 is noteworthy, which is no small thing considering the photos in this thread.

Jim


----------



## Click (Aug 16, 2013)

Jim Saunders said:


> GuyF - That shot of the ME109 is noteworthy, which is no small thing considering the photos in this thread.
> 
> Jim



+1 Great picture. Lovely B&W.


----------



## GuyF (Aug 16, 2013)

Jim & Click,

Thanks, the 109 is actually known as a Buchon and it's Spanish. That rascal Hitler sold 'em to Franco minus engines (ahh, what a gent, never buy a used car from a Nazi dictator, that's what I say). It wasn't until 1947 that we (the Brits) sold them Merlin engines to power them. It was weird to see a Spanish Buchon Bf109 painted in German colours (they had to get special permission to do so) and sounding like a Spitfire. I don't think there is an emoticon to describe all that.

Take care.


----------



## CanonCurious (Aug 16, 2013)

Guy 9343 and the 109 are rockin - nice work.

OT I know (I hope I don't get slammed for this) but news broke today that the CIA has finally admitted Area 51 is real: http://aerospacenews.com/area-51-is-real-says-cia/news/military-news/

Sharing 'cause there are more than a few avgeeks in this thread.


----------



## Cptn Rigo (Aug 16, 2013)

yablonsky said:


> Focal length: the longer the better.
> Exposure time: the shorter the better ~ 1/1000 sec.
> I used my 300 f/4 L IS with the 5DII



The first one is amazing!


----------



## Cptn Rigo (Aug 16, 2013)

GuyF said:


> Jim & Click,
> 
> Thanks, the 109 is actually known as a Buchon and it's Spanish. That rascal Hitler sold 'em to Franco minus engines (ahh, what a gent, never buy a used car from a Nazi dictator, that's what I say). It wasn't until 1947 that we (the Brits) sold them Merlin engines to power them. It was weird to see a Spanish Buchon Bf109 painted in German colours (they had to get special permission to do so) and sounding like a Spitfire. I don't think there is an emoticon to describe all that.
> 
> Take care.



Beautiful picture... I would need extra underwear if I saw (and ear) that plane...


----------



## GuyF (Aug 17, 2013)

CanonCurious said:


> Guy 9343 and the 109 are rockin - nice work.
> 
> OT I know (I hope I don't get slammed for this) but news broke today that the CIA has finally admitted Area 51 is real: http://aerospacenews.com/area-51-is-real-says-cia/news/military-news/
> 
> Sharing 'cause there are more than a few avgeeks in this thread.



Pfff, : Area 51 is the worst kept secret ever. That's where my mother met Elvis two years ago.


----------



## Scott_McPhee (Aug 17, 2013)

Some more from the day at East Fortune.....




Climbing up by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr




Knife edge by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr




Swordfish by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr




Me109 by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr




Wingwalker by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr




Pass! by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr




Underside by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr




Down on the job by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr


----------



## GuyF (Aug 17, 2013)

Scott - So how do you post more than 4 images at once?


----------



## rpt (Aug 17, 2013)

GuyF said:


> Scott - So how do you post more than 4 images at once?


If your images are on another site, you can use the image tag by using the first button on the second row. There is no limit then. His seem to be on Flickr...


----------



## GuyF (Aug 17, 2013)

RPT - aha, makes sense now! Thanks.


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 17, 2013)

I have to say I've never seen such good pictures from air shows as in this thread. 

The Fairey Swordfish; what an aircraft that was. Flew so slowly the enemy fighters couldn't keep up. 

Or should that be down ;D


----------



## Click (Aug 17, 2013)

Nice shots Guy. I especially like the second one.


----------



## GuyF (Aug 17, 2013)

Click said:


> Nice shots Guy. I especially like the second one.



If only you could hear the noise too. Typhoons are about the loudest jets I've ever heard.


----------



## Skulker (Aug 17, 2013)

Scott_McPhee said:


> Some more shots from East Fortune airshow that I processed last night - only another 300 to do!
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> ...



Love seeing these shots - I used to work on these for several years.

I'm no longer a designer and now work in management of an unrelated business that's all about customer :-X and staff :-X :-X relationships. Boy do I miss engineering


----------



## Scott_McPhee (Aug 18, 2013)

GuyF said:


> Scott - So how do you post more than 4 images at once?



Mine are on Flickr - it even gives you the necessary BBCode to insert into your post on the forum so you can add them here.
As there is not storage impact on the forum I would imagine you can virtually insert as much as you like up to whatever the post character limit is.
The image quality is great too.

Guy - I see you seem to agree with me that the Typhoon display was the best of the day - for us photographers anyway.


----------



## Skulker (Aug 26, 2013)

I took the 5D3 to an air show over the weekend


----------



## Click (Aug 26, 2013)

Skulker said:


> I took the 5D3 to an air show over the weekend



Great shots Skulker. I especially like the second and third one. Well done.


----------



## Scott_McPhee (Aug 26, 2013)

Great shots mate - I love the B-Line head-on pics.


----------



## CarlTN (Aug 27, 2013)

This is a great thread !!!


----------



## Scott_McPhee (Aug 28, 2013)

CarlTN said:


> This is a great thread !!!



Just shows the talent we have on here


----------



## dhr90 (Aug 28, 2013)

Some great shots in here, really like' Up Again' Skulker! 

Making me think perhaps we could have a general airshows thread in the Images section for everyone to show off our results, just an idea anyway


----------



## Scott_McPhee (Sep 9, 2013)

It was the last Leuchars airshow this past Saturday - took over 1400 shots and here are the first ones finished.

Enjoy! 8)




Slipstream by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr




Formation Flypast by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr




Against an angry sky.... by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr




Silhouette by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr




Shockwave by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr




Vapour II by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr




Trailz by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr




Double whammy by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Sep 9, 2013)

Scott_McPhee said:


> It was the last Leuchars airshow this past Saturday - took over 1400 shots and here are the first ones finished.
> 
> Enjoy! 8)




Awesome. Great shots Scott. 8)


----------



## Scott_McPhee (Sep 9, 2013)

Click said:


> Scott_McPhee said:
> 
> 
> > It was the last Leuchars airshow this past Saturday - took over 1400 shots and here are the first ones finished.
> ...



Thanks  Working my way through the rest of them, so hope to have them finished tonight.


----------



## Click (Sep 9, 2013)

Looking forward to see the rest of them. I love this thread. 8)


----------



## Scott_McPhee (Sep 9, 2013)

Click said:


> Looking forward to see the rest of them. I love this thread. 8)



Gave up processing them at 2am - back onto them again tonight and hopefully get them finished.
Will be posting some on Flickr but most will go onto Facebook.


----------



## nebugeater (Sep 9, 2013)

A few from 2011
Shot with a 50D




Defenders of Freedom 137 by nebugeater, on Flickr





Defenders of Freedom 126 by nebugeater, on Flickr





Defenders of Freedom 139 by nebugeater, on Flickr






Defenders of Freedom 132 by nebugeater, on Flickr





Lincoln Air Show 101 by nebugeater, on Flickr






Lincoln Air Show 347 by nebugeater, on Flickr






Lincoln Air Show 396 by nebugeater, on Flickr





Lincoln Air Show 488 by nebugeater, on Flickr


----------



## CarlTN (Sep 10, 2013)

Scott and nebu, very nice shots! The first one of the Typhoon has too much of that luminance noise that I don't care for, though...looks like the 5D3.


----------



## Scott_McPhee (Sep 10, 2013)

CarlTN said:


> Scott and nebu, very nice shots! The first one of the Typhoon has too much of that luminance noise that I don't care for, though...looks like the 5D3.



Probably because it is a 100% crop shot at 400mm and I have sharpened it - I only kept this shot because there was something about it I liked.


----------



## Scott_McPhee (Sep 10, 2013)

Some more finished shots....




Into War.... by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr


Can't decide which one of these next two I prefer - it's two different shots taken about 1 second apart.




Into Battle by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr




Into Battle II by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Sep 10, 2013)

Scott_McPhee said:


> Some more finished shots....



Beautiful sky. I love the lightin your pictures. Nicely done Scott.


----------



## Click (Sep 10, 2013)

Of the two, I prefer this one







8)


----------



## Click (Sep 10, 2013)

nebugeater said:


> A few from 2011
> Shot with a 50D




Great shots nebugeater. What lens did you use for those images?


----------



## Jim Saunders (Sep 10, 2013)

Click said:


> Of the two, I prefer this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...



!

Jim


----------



## Scott_McPhee (Sep 11, 2013)

Cat comes home.... by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr


----------



## Scott_McPhee (Sep 11, 2013)

Twister! by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi Scott. 
Superb shot of the Catalina, thanks for posting it. 
I was stood in Northwood House gardens Cowes IoW at a classic car show and one flew over, no time to fit my 15- 500 Siggy so got pics at 85mm just to prove I saw it. Saw one static at the Goodwood Revival last year, man they are a lot bigger than I realised! :
They and their crews served such an important role and yet get so little recognition.

Cheers Graham.


Scott_McPhee said:


> Cat comes home.... by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Sep 11, 2013)

Scott_McPhee said:


> Cat comes home.... by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr



I love PBY. Very nice image.


----------



## Scott_McPhee (Sep 11, 2013)

Arrows fly.... by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr


----------



## Scott_McPhee (Sep 11, 2013)

One for the reds.... by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr


----------



## Jim Saunders (Sep 12, 2013)

Gee whiz Scott, you keep that up and you might get press-ganged into being their official photographer!

Jim


----------



## Timmee25 (Sep 12, 2013)

Some lovely photo's. I'm currently using a 7D with 70-200 f2.8 and 100-400 f5.6 at airshows. Has anyone moved from a 7D to 5D3 for airshow photography, if so how are you finding the switch? Not a pic from an airshow, but flying in a helicopter next to a spitfire with goactionstations in the UK.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Sep 12, 2013)

Timmee25 said:


> Some lovely photo's. I'm currently using a 7D with 70-200 f2.8 and 100-400 f5.6 at airshows. Has anyone moved from a 7D to 5D3 for airshow photography, if so how are you finding the switch? Not a pic from an airshow, but flying in a helicopter next to a spitfire with goactionstations in the UK.



Now that's what I call starting off with a bang! Shame I hadn't blown all my lunch money on a previous photo in this thread, a print of that would also look nice on my wall.

Jim


----------



## Timmee25 (Sep 12, 2013)

Jim Saunders said:


> Timmee25 said:
> 
> 
> > Some lovely photo's. I'm currently using a 7D with 70-200 f2.8 and 100-400 f5.6 at airshows. Has anyone moved from a 7D to 5D3 for airshow photography, if so how are you finding the switch? Not a pic from an airshow, but flying in a helicopter next to a spitfire with goactionstations in the UK.
> ...



Many thanks, it was a very memorable day. Just had to keep telling myself to put the camera down at times to watch the beauty of it, sometimes I get too caught up taking pictures and don't enjoy the moment enough.


----------



## Timmee25 (Sep 12, 2013)

Here's some pictures from model airshows - get to stand a bit closer ;D


----------



## Scott_McPhee (Sep 12, 2013)

Timmee25 said:


> Some lovely photo's. I'm currently using a 7D with 70-200 f2.8 and 100-400 f5.6 at airshows. Has anyone moved from a 7D to 5D3 for airshow photography, if so how are you finding the switch? Not a pic from an airshow, but flying in a helicopter next to a spitfire with goactionstations in the UK.



Would love to do this mate - how do you get on it?


----------



## Click (Sep 12, 2013)

Timmee25 said:


> Some lovely photo's. I'm currently using a 7D with 70-200 f2.8 and 100-400 f5.6 at airshows. Has anyone moved from a 7D to 5D3 for airshow photography, if so how are you finding the switch? Not a pic from an airshow, but flying in a helicopter next to a spitfire with goactionstations in the UK.



Beautiful! Great shot Sir! I love your P-51 also.

...And Welcome to cr


----------



## TBiRD (Sep 12, 2013)

Some shots of my first and only airshow till now


----------



## nebugeater (Sep 12, 2013)

Click said:


> nebugeater said:
> 
> 
> > A few from 2011
> ...



70 200 2.8 IS II


----------



## Roo (Sep 12, 2013)

I had to sign up just to say I'm in awe of your airshow shots guys


----------



## Timmee25 (Sep 12, 2013)

Scott_McPhee said:


> Timmee25 said:
> 
> 
> > Some lovely photo's. I'm currently using a 7D with 70-200 f2.8 and 100-400 f5.6 at airshows. Has anyone moved from a 7D to 5D3 for airshow photography, if so how are you finding the switch? Not a pic from an airshow, but flying in a helicopter next to a spitfire with goactionstations in the UK.
> ...



Hi Scott, it's run through a company based in Canterbury, Kent. Not sure if you can post web links to this site http://goactionstations.co.uk/

You can go along to their airfield at Pent Farm on the days they're flying and get some fantastic shots, they fly spitfire and hurricane and speaking with the owner they're trying to get hold of a mosquito as well from New Zealand.


----------



## Click (Sep 12, 2013)

nebugeater said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > nebugeater said:
> ...



Thanks. 

The 70 200 2.8 IS II is a great lens. 

I love your pictures. Nice job.


----------



## Roo (Sep 12, 2013)

Here's a couple I took at Avalon with a 60d and Sigma 150-500. Unfortnately, didn't quite nail the focus on the fireball shot


----------



## Click (Sep 12, 2013)

Roo said:


> Here's a couple I took at Avalon with a 60d and Sigma 150-500. Unfortnately, didn't quite nail the focus on the fireball shot



The first one is very impressive with the fireball.

Welcome to cr


----------



## Jim O (Sep 12, 2013)

Sadly, due to sequestration, they canceled our local air show at NAS Oceana which was to be a week from this weekend - http://www.oceanaairshow.com/contact/press-release. This was to be our year to have a Blue Angels demonstration.

Local Langley AFB also canceled theirs early this year over budgetary concerns. http://www.jble.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123336638

Not going to say a word about the politicians. :-X


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 12, 2013)

Jim Saunders said:


> Gee whiz Scott, you keep that up and you might get press-ganged into being their official photographer!
> 
> Jim



+1...great photos, Scott.


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 12, 2013)

Timmee25 said:


> Some lovely photo's. I'm currently using a 7D with 70-200 f2.8 and 100-400 f5.6 at airshows. Has anyone moved from a 7D to 5D3 for airshow photography, if so how are you finding the switch? Not a pic from an airshow, but flying in a helicopter next to a spitfire with goactionstations in the UK.



Amazing! 8)


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 12, 2013)

TBiRD said:


> Some shots of my first and only airshow till now



Fantastic shots! Well done.


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 12, 2013)

Click said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a couple I took at Avalon with a 60d and Sigma 150-500. Unfortnately, didn't quite nail the focus on the fireball shot
> ...



+1...I like that fireball shot, too.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 13, 2013)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Scott.
> Superb shot of the Catalina, thanks for posting it.
> I was stood in Northwood House gardens Cowes IoW at a classic car show and one flew over, no time to fit my 15- 500 Siggy so got pics at 85mm just to prove I saw it. Saw one static at the Goodwood Revival last year, man they are a lot bigger than I realised! :
> They and their crews served such an important role and yet get so little recognition.
> ...



Graham, 

It is the same plane as the one at Goodwood. 

Here is Scott's plane at Goodwood.


----------



## Scott_McPhee (Sep 13, 2013)

This really has turned into a fantastic thread - many thanks to everyone for making it such a fantastic read and posting some amazing pictures - keep it up! 

Just shows the world what a talented bunch we are.

Flying in a Spitfire is a dream I don't think I will ever achieve so flying next to one is maybe the next best thing.
Love the pictures of Miss Pick up - she is a dream to photograph and nice and slow too!


----------



## Roo (Sep 13, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Roo said:
> ...



Thanks guys!! Skip Stewart does put on a great display and I was just lucky enough to catch it


----------



## rpt (Sep 13, 2013)

So many lovely pictures! Fantastic!


----------



## Scott_McPhee (Sep 15, 2013)

Break by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr




Break! by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 15, 2013)

Scott_McPhee said:


> Break by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Scott...fantastic and colorful photos! So very cool 8)


----------

